# ipod player deleted by mistake in my iphone 3gs 4.1 want to reinstall the ipod player



## dikans (May 17, 2012)

hi, 
i've deleted ipod player which we used to listen music by mistake in my iphone 3gs 4.1 phone. now how can i re-install the ipod player in my iphone ???


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You shouldn't be able to uninstall the Music Player on the iPhone. As it is locked.

Only way to get it back would be to restore the device.


----------

